# Driver for imation superdisk 120mb drive



## paul1944 (Mar 9, 2010)

I recently had to reformat my hard drive (XP) and lost the driver to my Imation Superdisk 120mb drive. Anyone know where I can get one, Imation quit supporting this drive years ago. I need the info from these disks and would like to transfer them to CD format,

Thanks,


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF you can try this http://www.soft32.com/download_177651.html


----------



## paul1944 (Mar 9, 2010)

thanks for the info, but I have already tried that program and it did not work, couldn't find the driver.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you try installing via device manager update driver then choose the second option and point windows to the driver


----------



## paul1944 (Mar 9, 2010)

It does not even show up on the device manager list.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this is another link http://www.howtodrivers.com/model387.html 
nornally I would recommend this http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html but if you cannot see the device I 'am not sure it would help it is a perplexing problem


----------

